# baking/pastry programs?



## marzipan (Oct 19, 2001)

I'm interested in y'alls opinions of the various baking/pastry programs. . . it seems that so often, pastry is considered to be an afterthought.

I'm looking at all my options, and am interested in everyone's opinions on the baking/pastry programs at CIA, J&W, Florida Culinary Institute, etc.

Also... how much does a 'name brand' education (ie, CIA, J&W) really matter?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk Marzipan! 

Have you browse through the Culinary Student forum? I'm sure you'll find lots of information there.


----------

